# pittsburgh to wv need route



## jonpratt (Sep 8, 2004)

I am looking for a good road route from pittsburgh to west virginia...does anyone have one? thanks!!!


----------



## Soul-Tez (Feb 4, 2003)

jonpratt said:


> I am looking for a good road route from pittsburgh to west virginia...does anyone have one? thanks!!!


Are you heading toward Wheeling or Morgantown? I grew up in Washington Pa. and I used to ride to both routinely when I was living there. Let me know if I can help with a possible route.

Mike


----------



## steevo (Oct 16, 2004)

*if you are just heading west....*

If you are heading that way you might want to jsut ride the "great allegheney passage" trail. it is part of the trail from pittsburgh to dc and goes through maryland just across the river from wv for awhile.


----------

